# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Bekkenbodemproblemen - Artikel

## Agnes574

Verschillende klachten kunnen te maken hebben met de bekkenbodem.* Voorbeelden zijn:* moeite hebben met het ophouden van de urine, het gevoel hebben dat er iets uit de schede naar buiten zakt, aan verstopping lijden of juist ontlasting verliezen. De bekkenbodem, de blaas, de darmen en de schede liggen dicht tegen elkaar aan.
Vaak komen daarom tegelijkertijd verschillende klachten voor. Veel vrouwen hebben het gevoel dat er weinig aan hun klachten te doen is. Toch zijn er verschillende goede behandelingen voor bekkenbodemproblemen. Het is dan ook belangrijk dat u al uw klachten met de huisarts of gynaecoloog bespreekt, ook al is dit moeilijk of schaamt u zich voor bepaalde klachten.
De kwaliteit van leven kan sterk verminderen door gevoelens van schaamte en je vies voelen, de geur van urine of ontlasting, de angst voor ontdekking door buitenstaanders, het uit de weg gaan van seksueel contact of het uitstellen van zoeken naar deskundige hulp. Ook klachten over het naar buiten zakken van tampons, over het verliezen van water uit de schede na het nemen van een bad, of over 'windjes' uit de schede zijn soms moeilijk bespreekbaar. 


*Bouw en werking van de bekkenbodem* 
De bekkenbodem bevindt zich aan de onderzijde van het bekken en vormt samen met de botten van het bekken de onderkant van de buikholte. Door de bekkenbodem lopen de blaas en urinebuis (urethra), de schede (vagina) en het uiteinde van de dikke darm (rectum). Ze worden op hun plaats gehouden door spieren van de bekkenbodem en ophangbanden die vastzitten aan de botten van het bekken. Bij bewegingen als hoesten of lachen neemt de druk in de buik toe.
De bekkenbodem houdt alle organen op hun plaats. Zenuwen, banden en spieren van de bekkenbodem zorgen ervoor dat u de blaas, de darm en de schede af kunt sluiten als u dat wilt. Door de bekkenbodemspieren te ontspannen kunt u plassen, gemeenschap hebben of ontlasting hebben.
Om urine en ontlasting kwijt te raken moeten ook de blaas en dikke darm normaal werken en zich kunnen samentrekken en verslappen.
Samengevat zorgt de bekkenbodem er dus voor:
- dat de buikholte wordt afgesloten, zodat buikorganen niet naar buiten komen
- dat u urine en ontlasting niet ongewenst verliest
- dat u als u dat wilt kunt plassen en ontlasting kunt hebben
- dat u gemeenschap kunt hebben 


*Stoornissen in de werking van de bekkenbodem*  
Normaal zijn de spieren van de bekkenbodem een beetje aangespannen, niet te weinig maar ook niet te veel. U kunt dit vergelijken met een elastiek: wanneer het te strak gespannen staat, is er weinig of geen veerkracht, en als er geen spanning op het elastiek zit, hangt het te los en verliest het ook zijn werking. Ook de bekkenbodem kan te slap zijn of juist te sterk aangespannen. 



*1. Te zwakke bekkenbodem*  
Door een verzwakte bekkenbodem kunnen klachten optreden van een verzakking. Als de blaas en urinebuis niet goed werken kunt u ongewild urine verliezen (urine-incontinentie). Soms is het moeilijk goed uit te plassen of is er sprake van vaak of snel aandrang hebben om te plassen.
U kunt voortdurend last hebben van blaasontstekingen. Als het uiteinde van de dikke darm (rectum) niet goed werkt is de ontlasting vaak moeizaam (verstopping of obstipatie). Soms is het juist moeilijk de ontlasting op te houden zodat u deze ongewild verliest (ontlastings-incontinentie). Ook kunnen er andere klachten zijn zoals onderbuikpijn, moeheid, pijn in de liezen, de benen of laag in de rug. Seksuele klachten komen ook vaak voor. 

*- Een verzakking (prolapsus)*
Bij een verzakking kan de blaas, het rectum (het uiteinde van de dikke darm) of de baarmoeder via de schede naar buiten zakken. Als de blaas verzakt is, ziet u een uitpuiling in de vorm van een ronde bol aan de voorkant van de schede. Bij een verzakking van het rectum kunt u zon uitpuilende bol aan de achterkant van de schede zien. Als de baarmoeder verzakt is, ziet of voelt u vaak de baarmoedermond bij de ingang van de schede. Nogal eens zijn verschillende organen tegelijkertijd verzakt.
Door een verzakking kunt u een zwaar gevoel in de schede (vagina) hebben. Soms is er het gevoel dat er iets naar buiten komt, alsof u een bal tussen uw benen hebt. Een zeurderig gevoel in de onderbuik dat uitstraalt naar de rug is niet ongebruikelijk, met soms extreme moeheid als gevolg.
Zitten en fietsen kunnen problemen opleveren. Vaak verergeren de klachten in de loop van de dag of na inspanning; na rust verbeteren ze meestal.
Bij een blaasverzakking kan het moeilijk zijn de urine op te houden. Bij een grote verzakking van de blaas is het juist soms moeilijk om uit te plassen.
Bij een verzakking van de darm kunt u vaak moeilijk de ontlasting kwijtraken, ook al voelt u aandrang. Soms komt de ontlasting spontaan tijdens het plassen. Ook het gevoel dat er na het ontlasten nog iets achterblijft is niet ongebruikelijk. Door verstopping kunnen aambeien ontstaan en bij een enkele vrouw komt het laatste stuk van de dikke darm (rectum) naar buiten.
Verzakkingen komen vooral op oudere leeftijd voor, maar soms hebben ook jongere vrouwen er last van. 
Niet alle verzakkingen geven klachten. Als er geen klachten zijn, is behandeling niet nodig.

*- Ongewenst verlies van urine (urine-incontinentie)*
Ongewild urineverlies komt bij zeer veel vrouwen voor: één van elke vier vrouwen heeft er wel eens last van. Lang niet altijd is het urineverlies ernstig of treedt het elke dag op. Dagelijks voorkomend urineverlies komt voor bij 6% van alle vrouwen. Eenderde van hen vindt dit verlies zo hinderlijk dat zij nauwelijks de deur uit durven, bijvoorbeeld uit angst voor doorlekken of een onaangename geur.
Urine-incontinentie komt op elke leeftijd voor, maar vaker tijdens de zwangerschap en op oudere leeftijd. 


• Inspannings-incontinentie (stress-incontinentie)
Deze vorm van urineverlies komt voor bij inspanning zoals tillen, sporten of springen. Vandaar ook 'stress-incontinentie' omdat het urineverlies optreedt als de druk in de buikholte plotseling toeneemt door het aanspannen van de buikspieren. Dit gebeurt bijvoorbeeld bij niezen, hoesten, lachen, tillen, sporten of plotseling opstaan. U verliest dan urine zonder dat u aandrang voelt. 
• Aandrang-incontinentie (urge-incontinentie)
Bij aandrang-incontinentie hebt u zeer vaak aandrang om te plassen. Soms is de aandrang zo sterk of plotseling dat u het toilet niet op tijd haalt. Verandering van lichaamshouding, lopen of het horen van stromend water veroorzaakt soms ook urineverlies. Het urineverlies kan ook s nachts optreden. Deze vorm van urine-incontinentie heeft meestal niets te maken met een zwakke bekkenbodem, maar wordt veroorzaakt door een stoornis van de blaas of van de zenuwvoorziening van de blaas. 
• Gemengde incontinentie
Nogal wat vrouwen hebben zowel last van aandrang- als van inspanningsincontinentie. Voor de behandeling is het belangrijk te onderzoeken welke vorm het zwaarst weegt.

*- Moeite met het ophouden van de ontlasting (ontlastings-incontinentie)*
Hierbij hebt u het gevoel dat u bij aandrang de ontlasting nauwelijks kunt ophouden en dat u moet rennen om op tijd bij het toilet te komen. Soms is er verlies van ontlasting zonder aandrang. Ook kan het moeilijk zijn winden goed op te houden.
Incontinentie voor ontlasting kan voorkomen na beschadiging van de kringspier rond de anus bij een bevalling of ook op oudere leeftijd. Vier procent van de vrouwen boven de 65 jaar heeft er last van.

*- Seksuele problemen*
Bij een zwakke bekkenbodem kunnen er klachten zijn zoals minder gevoel hebben bij het vrijen, moeilijker tot een orgasme komen of urineverlies tijdens het vrijen of bij een orgasme. Als er ook een verzakking bestaat is de gemeenschap soms moeilijker of pijnlijker.
Veel vrouwen en hun partners zijn bang voor beschadiging bij seksuele gemeenschap, maar dat hoeft niet: het weefsel van de schedewand is heel soepel en geeft mee bij de gemeenschap. 

*
2. Te sterk gespannen bekkenbodem* 
Om de blaas en darmen goed te kunnen legen is het belangrijk dat u de bekkenbodemspieren op tijd kunt ontspannen. Soms is dit moeilijk en spant u de spieren zelfs aan. U drukt dan als het ware tegen een weerstand in en het is dan moeilijk de blaas en/of de darmen goed te legen. De urinebuis kan zich vernauwen en de kringspier rond de anus kan als het ware 'op slot' gaan. Ook de spieren die de ingang van de schede afsluiten zijn dan vaak gespannen.
Veel voorkomende klachten bij een te gespannen bekkenbodem zijn:
- veelvuldig plassen, soms wel 10-20 keer per dag en ook meerdere malen 's nachts; 
- een 'onderbroken straal' of een moeilijk begin van het plassen 
- steeds terugkerende blaasontstekingen
- problemen met de ontlasting zoals afwisselend verstopping en diarree, aambeien, of het gevoel dat er iets achterblijft
- seksuele problemen zoals pijn tijdens het vrijen en een stekend of brandend gevoel bij de ingang van de schede
- langdurige pijn in de onderbuik, het bekken, de rug of de liezen


(auteur/bron : NVOG,gezondheid.be, www.pgn-gynaecologie.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Vervolg..

*Waardoor functioneert de bekkenbodem niet goed?*  
Er bestaan verschillende oorzaken voor een zwakke bekkenbodem. 
- Door een bevalling kunnen zenuwen die de bekkenbodemspieren aansturen beschadigd raken. Bindweefsel dat deel uitmaakt van de bekkenbodem raakt soms verzwakt als gevolg van een bevalling. 
- Oudere leeftijd worden de bekkenbodemspieren net als andere spieren bij veel vrouwen zwakker. 
- Lichamelijk zwaar werk, overgewicht en veelvuldig hoesten (als gevolg van roken of Longaandoeningen) zorgen voor langdurige overbelasting van de bekkenbodem.
- Bij sommige vrouwen is er een aangeboren zwakte van bindweefsel. Zij hebben ook meer kans om last te krijgen van spataderen of breuken.
- Een te gespannen bekkenbodem heeft vaak een psychologische oorzaak. 
- Het gebruik van de bekkenbodem is een leerproces. Daarin kan op vele manieren iets fout lopen, zoals een opvoeding waarin benadrukt wordt dat het onderlichaam vies is. Maar ook een te vroege of te intensieve zindelijkheidstraining en negatieve seksuele ervaringen zoals verkrachting of incest kunnen een rol spelen. 


*Voorkomen*  
Of bekkenbodemklachten te voorkomen zijn, is moeilijk te zeggen. Voor vrouwen die nog kinderen willen krijgen, luidt het advies om al tijdens de zwangerschap, maar zeker na de bevalling oefeningen te doen om de bekkenbodemspieren te versterken. Maar het is niet altijd mogelijk (verergering van de) bekkenbodemklachten te voorkomen. 
Bij een zwakke bekkenbodem is het belangrijk de bekkenbodemspieren door middel van speciale oefeningen te trainen. Vaak verbeteren de klachten, in andere gevallen kunt u voorkomen dat ze verergeren of na een operatie terugkeren.

Daarnaast is het verstandig om te proberen te voorkomen dat de bekkenbodem te veel belast wordt. 
-Dieet
Een vezelrijk dieet en veel drinken kunnen helpen de ontlasting soepel te houden. Zo voorkomt u verstopping en onnodig persen. Minimaal 1,5 liter vocht (inclusief koffie en thee) per dag is verstandig, maar meer dan 2,5 liter is niet nodig.
-Overgewicht
Bij overgewicht neemt de belasting van de bekkenbodem toe. Het verminderen van overgewicht (minder eten, meer bewegen) is dan ook van belang.
-Zwaar tillen
Bij klachten over een zwakke bekkenbodem kunt u veel en zwaar tillen beter achterwege laten. Tegen normale tilwerkzaamheden (boodschappen doen, stofzuiger de trap opdragen) bestaat geen bezwaar. Als u beroepsmatig zwaar lichamelijk werk verricht, is het verstandig met uw gynaecoloog en eventueel uw bedrijfsarts te overleggen.
-Roken
Met name bij hoesten ontstaat er veelvuldig een sterke belasting van de bekkenbodem. Het is dan ook verstandig de kans op hoesten te verkleinen door met roken te stoppen.
-Strakke kleding
Door het dragen van strakke korsetten of strakke broeken neemt de druk in de buik toe en daarmee de belasting van de bekkenbodem. Buik- en bekkenbodemspieren worden minder gebruikt en kunnen zo verslappen. Het dragen van ruime kleding is daarom beter.
-Sport
Bij een zwakke bekkenbodem zijn sporten waarbij u veel moet springen op een harde onderlaag (bv. volleybal) of waarbij de druk in de buik sterk verhoogd wordt (bv. aerobics) niet verstandig. Beter is het om een sport te kiezen waarbij de bekkenbodem minder wordt belast. Voorbeelden zijn zwemmen, schaatsen, fietsen, tafeltennis en golf. 


*Onderzoek*  
Bij bekkenbodemproblemen is het belangrijk dat u voor uw arts de klachten zo precies mogelijk omschrijft. 
Naast een uitgebreid gynaecologisch onderzoek zal de arts een aantal specifieke onderzoeken (laten) uitvoeren.

- Urine-onderzoek kan aantonen of er sprake is van een blaasontsteking. 
- Urodynamisch onderzoek (UDO) wordt gedaan om te bezien hoe de blaas werkt. Bij dit onderzoek brengt de arts via de urineleider een dun slangetje (katheter) in de blaas en vult deze met vocht. Terwijl u hoest of juist uitplast krijgt de arts informatie over de blaasspier, de werking van de bekkenbodem en het soort urineverlies. 
- Defecogram is een onderzoek bij ontlastingsproblemen. Via de anus wordt een röntgencontrastmiddel in het laatste deel van de dikke darm (rectum) gebracht. Soms wordt ook een contrastmiddel in de schede gebracht en krijgt u röntgencontrastvloeistof te drinken om de dunne darm zichtbaar te maken. Terwijl u op een toilet ontlasting hebt, worden röntgenfoto's of een video-opname gemaakt. Zo ziet de arts hoe de dikke darm werkt en of deze verzakt is. Soms wordt tegelijkertijd de druk in de dikke darm gemeten. Daarvoor wordt een dun slangetje in de dikke darm gebracht. 


*Behandeling*  
Bij bekkenbodemproblemen zijn verschillende behandelingen mogelijk, afhankelijk van de klachten en de bevindingen bij onderzoek.

*Kinesitherapie*
Kinesitherapie heeft als doel de bekkenbodemspieren te versterken door oefening en training. U leert goed gebruik te maken van uw bekkenbodemspieren zodat u meestal het urineverlies bij hoesten of lachen kunt voorkomen of verminderen. Kine wordt soms ook geadviseerd bij klachten van een te gespannen bekkenbodem. U leert dan juist om de spieren te ontspannen en de urine langer op te houden. 
* 
Medicatie*
Medicijnen kunnen zinvol zijn bij klachten van aandrang-incontinentie en bij verstopping. Bij andere bekkenbodemklachten hebben zij meestal minder zin.

- Aandrang-incontinentie
Er zijn verschillende geneesmiddelen die aandrang-incontinentie kunnen verminderen. Ze hebben nogal eens bijwerkingen (bijvoorbeeld een droge mond).
- Verstopping
Bij klachten van verstopping (obstipatie) kunnen medicijnen de ontlasting dunner maken. Vaak wordt eerst een dieet met veel vezels en rauwkost geadviseerd. Ook veel drinken is belangrijk. 
- Bekkenbodemklachten na de overgang
Naarmate de laatste menstruatie langer geleden is, maken de eierstokken steeds minder oestrogene hormonen. Deze hormonen zorgen voor een soepele schede en blaaswand. Door een lage hoeveelheid oestrogene hormonen in het bloed wordt de wand van de schede en de blaas over het algemeen droger en schraler. Seksuele gemeenschap kan dan pijnlijk zijn. Ook kunnen er steeds opnieuw blaasontstekingen optreden. Daarom is het na de laatste menstruatie (menopauze) altijd zinvol te beoordelen of de klachten verbeteren na het inbrengen van oestrogenen in de schede. Er zijn tabletten, een soort zetpillen (ovules) en crèmes verkrijgbaar. De crèmes worden via een inbrenghuls (applicator) in de schede gespoten.

*Een ring of pessarium*
Een ring of pessarium biedt soms een oplossing voor klachten van een verzakking of inspannings-incontinentie. Door de ring wordt een verzakte blaas of een verzakte baarmoeder weer op de juiste plaats teruggebracht. 
Niet elke vrouw met bekkenbodemklachten zal met een ring geholpen kunnen worden: de soort verzakking en de stevigheid van de bekkenbodem spelen hierbij een rol. 

*Andere hulpmiddelen*
Een simpele oplossing is het inbrengen van een (eventueel natgemaakte) tampon in de schede. Hierdoor wordt de overgang tussen de blaas en de urinebuis als het ware wat naar boven gedrukt, zodat urine moeilijker wegstroomt. Voor vrouwen die bijvoorbeeld alleen tijdens sporten last van urineverlies hebben, is dit soms een oplossing die voldoende is. 
Er zijn nog een aantal andere hulpmiddelen die u zelf in de schede of de urinebuis kunt inbrengen om ongewenst urineverlies tegen te gaan. De arts kan u hierover meer informatie geven.

*Hulp bij seksuele problemen*
Seksuologische begeleiding is zinvol als seksuele klachten op de voorgrond staan, bijvoorbeeld bij te sterk aangespannen bekkenbodemspieren. Een seksuoloog is een arts of een psycholoog die gespecialiseerd is in het bespreken van seksuele problemen, kan daarbij helpen.
*
Operatieve behandelingen*
De gynaecoloog adviseert een operatie als andere maatregelen onvoldoende mogelijkheden bieden. Een operatie heeft als voordeel dat uw klachten meestal verminderen of verdwijnen. Wel moet u altijd rekening houden met een kleine kans op complicaties of terugkeer van de klachten na een aantal jaren. Daarnaast moet u voor veel operaties in verband met bekkenbodemproblemen op een herstelperiode van minimaal zes weken, maar soms ook langer, rekenen.
Soms is het mogelijk tussen twee behandelingen te kiezen. Bij inspannings-incontinentie en bij een verzakking is soms zowel een behandeling met een ring als een operatie mogelijk. Beide behandelingen hebben voor- en nadelen. 

*Incontinentiemateriaal*
Soms zijn klachten van ongewild verlies van urine of ontlasting niet (meer) te verhelpen. 
Speciale incontinentiematerialen als verband of luiers kunnen zeker uitkomst bieden. Zij zorgen ervoor dat u weinig last hebt van het verlies van urine of ontlasting en dat de geur niet merkbaar is voor uw omgeving. 
Inlegkruisjes of maandverband zijn daarvoor niet gemaakt en blijven vaak te nat. Zo ontstaat gemakkelijk huidirritatie.
Ook het wassen met zeep geeft vaak huidirritatie door verstoring van de zuurgraad van de schede. 

(auteur/bron : NVOG,gezondheid.be, www.pgn-gynaecologie.nl 
verschenen op : 25-04-2002 bijgewerkt op : 06-02-2008)

----------


## EmkeDeGraaf

*Als* je kiest voor een operatieve ingreep, zorg dan dat ze niet zomaar kunststof matjes gaan implanteren in het bekkenbodemgebied. Het schijnt zo te zijn dat 82% van dit soort ingrepen zonder noemenswaardige complicaties verloopt (?) Maar hèb je complicaties, dan zijn ze vaak zo erg dat je hele leven erdoor op zijn kop wordt gezet en het erg onduidelijk is of je ooit pijnvrij zult geraken. Sporten, zitten, dansen, springen en seks: het is ineens niet meer mogelijk. Van (betrekkelijk) jonge vrouw kun je van het ene op het andere moment een oude vrouw worden. Invalide voor de rest (of een flink deel) van je leven. Pas dus op met "matjes" en vraag altijd naar de naam van het matje, zodat je er op kunt googlen. Of vraag informatie mee (op papier) zodat je er thuis nog eens je licht over kunt laten schijnen. Nooit over een nacht ijs gaan a.u.b. !!!!!!!!
Ik werd twee jaar geleden slachtoffer van het aanbrengen van zo'n implantaat (een Prolift Mesh) in het bekkenbodemgebied en pluk er nog dagelijks de wrange vruchten van. Over een maand of twee mag ik voor de vierde keer onder het mes, door deze medische misser (want het matje had in mijn gevel nooooooit gebruikt mogen worden, bleek achteraf)

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Emkedegraaf,

Héél erg bedankt voor je waarschuwing en aanvullende informatie!! Helaas is dit voor jou al te laat geweest, maar hoop dat hiermee meerdere missers uitgesloten worden!!

Sterkte !!

----------


## helmpie

Ik ben in 2010 geholpen in Nijmegen, baarmoeder en bmhals verwijderd en voorwandplastiek gehad. In 2011 een achterwandplastiek gehad.
Nu ben ik weer terug bij af, mri gehad en zowel voor als achterwand weer verzakt.
Weer terug naar Nijmegen en nu zeggen ze om eventueel te opereren en een matje te gebruiken. Maar gynaecoloog is nog wat terug houdend ivm leeftijd ben pas 42 en tja wat doet zo'n matje over 5 à 10 jaar.
Ik heb door de verzakkingen lage rugklachten, buikklachten en ben ontzettend moe.
Moet eerst de darm terug duwen en dan kan ik pas ontlasten.
Heb er dus veel last en hinder van. Maar ben ontzettend bang als ik sommige verhalen lees over die matjes... Ze gaan nu eerst nog kijken of mijn klachten met een ring minder worden.

----------


## vandenberg1124

Ik weet dat dit een oud bericht, maar ik toch graag reageren op dit bericht

----------

